# My starter flock :)



## RockyToggRanch (May 17, 2011)

Little white ewe lamb
solid brown ram lamb
black ewe lamb with white sprinkles on her head


Registered Finnsheep


They'll be ready in July and I just can't wait!

I have a lot of researching to do. Any suggestions on good websites or books?


----------



## carolinagirl (May 17, 2011)

This is the only sheep web site I know of.  The babies are CUTE!!!!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 17, 2011)

I tried to fix the pictures...I stink at this..lol


----------



## theawesomefowl (May 17, 2011)

Sheepandgoat.com 
Sheep101
Sheep201 are all fabulous websites for information about sheep. Yours sure are cute! I'm loving mine!!!


----------



## elevan (May 17, 2011)

Nice flock


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 18, 2011)

Thanks...I'll check out those sites for sure!


----------

